# Need Help: MkV with Segin Wheels



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

To my fellow Vortexer, I need help to determine what size tires and lug bolt I need to would work best with my spring setup. :banghead: 

I have the following:

*Car*
08 Platinum Grey Jetta SE

*Wheels*
Mercedes Benz Segin (Six Slot) - See Below

- Size: 17x7.5 
- Offset: ET 46
- Bolt Pattern: 5x112


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Looking for Recommendations :thumbup:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

laface96 said:


> Looking for Recommendations :thumbup:


Anybody with any ideas....


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm guessing run a 225/45/17 tire like the factory calls for


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

87vr6 said:


> I'm guessing run a 225/45/17 tire like the factory calls for


Just concerned about the different offset and the width of the tire. Any other suggestions?? :banghead:

Need to order tires soon; wheels being professional polished. :laugh:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

ummm with a 7.5 et 46 you will be at least 10mm away from the fender with a 225/45


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

I was thinking of running at 205/45/17 with this wheel setup. Is that ok??


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

laface96 said:


> I was thinking of running at 205/45/17 with this wheel setup. Is that ok??


Run a Falken 512 205/45/17 with 25mm spacers. :beer::beer:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

PSU said:


> Run a Falken 512 205/45/17 with 25mm spacers. :beer::beer:


thanks PSU, I hear your the wheel specialist...therefore I take your word as being golden.


----------

